# 22" spaced weave poles



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I found a set of 6 barely used weave poles for $45 but the spacing is 22" instead of 24" 

So, is it a good deal? Will practicing at 22" affect competing at 24"?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I only have 22" weavepoles at my house, 2 sets actually, cause they are $$$$$ and I got them before the 'new' 24" rule was put in.

I would buy the set (better if you can find a set of 12 though....) for that price if they have a metal base. That way you can really train fun and fast......

THAT SAID>>>>>> hopefully you have access to the 24" spacing at dog class because if DOES make a difference in your dogs pattern and rhythm when they weave. So they need to know that sometimes the spacing varies and they know to adjust on the fly.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can always put step in poles up spaced at 24" so that isn't a big deal. And yes, these are the 2x2 metal bases. They were only used last summer and then stored inside.

I was more worried that the spacing wouldn't be wide enough for a GSD but my friend told me to snag them so I'll pick them up next week!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Heck, all we ever did was 22" until the last year or so! They'll do fine.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I wish I had them now but I missed her email on Friday. Roads are to icy to walk, the yard is to hard packed to go play in without ripping up her legs. I could have had the furniture pulled out the livingroom in just a few minutes! LOL


----------



## gsdheeler (Apr 12, 2010)

I bought 24" 2x2's to train my puppy on weaves. When the poles went to 24'' at trials in 2009 I did have pole problems with my male, but he really never had a chance to do 24's in practice. At trials he would pop out around the 8 or 9 pole. You could tell when he'd pop he just didn't know what to do with his body, his rhythm would be off and he'd just pop out. I have a set of 6 24's now for the puppy and plan on buying another set of 6 at some point. I guess I'll be selling my 22''s at some point too.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

gsdheeler said:


> I bought 24" 2x2's to train my puppy on weaves. When the poles went to 24'' at trials in 2009 I did have pole problems with my male, but he really never had a chance to do 24's in practice. At trials he would pop out around the 8 or 9 pole. You could tell when he'd pop he just didn't know what to do with his body, his rhythm would be off and he'd just pop out. I have a set of 6 24's now for the puppy and plan on buying another set of 6 at some point. I guess I'll be selling my 22''s at some point too.


I had exactly the same 'issue' with Bretta at about the same place when we 'suddenly' went to 24" at trials and only trained at 22".

BUT as soon as we got 24" in class the problem went away cause Bretta knows to now adjust. So at home I only have the 22", and we practice on 22" AND 24" at class. And the dogs just figure it out


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

gsdheeler said:


> I bought 24" 2x2's to train my puppy on weaves. When the poles went to 24'' at trials in 2009 I did have pole problems with my male, but he really never had a chance to do 24's in practice. At trials he would pop out around the 8 or 9 pole. You could tell when he'd pop he just didn't know what to do with his body, his rhythm would be off and he'd just pop out. I have a set of 6 24's now for the puppy and plan on buying another set of 6 at some point. I guess I'll be selling my 22''s at some point too.


And that was exactly what I was worried about, besides it just not being enough room for her. I'll definitely set up 24" spacing as well for her to practice on.


----------

